# What rollercoaster the last 24 hours have been, poor Walter Grey.



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I almost put this under poodle talk because it does involve Beatrice, Pia and a terrifying episode involving Walter Grey my big kitty.

A little background, so that you won't want to burn poor Walter at the stake.

Walter has been suffering from more or less chronic bouts of constipation since I brought him home, it was believed that his immense size cause of this issue. Pooping outside his box, rock hard poops I have been working with my vet to resolve this, for bit a month ago he got listless after a severe bout of vomiting and constipation, lots of anti nausea meds, GI meds and IVs later he was better, but a few weeks later he isn't pooping but every few days, so I was advised to slowly change he food over to a hi fiber diet. Still not pooping but every few days not feeling so hot, but he starting to poop a little in the last to days.


About this time yesterday I scoop up my boy and pet him then set him down, roughly a moment later he attacks me, scratching the heck out of my ankles. I'm okay give my testy boy some room, he's always be a little testy with me.

What happened next, not to sure but all I know is Walter went full out ballistic on Beatrice, grabbing her in his mouth by the neck attacking her, I had to forcible pull her away, little Pia wandered up to find out what was going on and he went after her full on making her yelp, again I pry him off. This time I chase him off into the other room, Beatrice pissed herself during the attack.

all of this after reading about N2Mischief's Jon Snow attacking Misha.

Walter has never ever done anything like this before, sure he's gone after me when he was hungry, but nothing like this.

Walter is acting really weird he will not settle he is pacing around.

I check over the girls, they are okay not a scratch or puncture mark on them.

I put a call into my vet's office explaining what happened, they were busy but would have a vet tech call me. 

Finally Walter has calmed and he comes and snuggles with me almost like he is embarrassed by what happened (yeah I know he's a cat, not human) the girls act like all is okay and aren't frightened of Walter.

I eventually speak with a vet tech explaining poor Walter's belly is rigid and the whole constipation thing. They tell me to bring him straight in.

I pack Walt up and off we go. My boy is badly constipated.

After a brief exam, my vet takes him of for X-rays, confirm he is agonizingly full of s*h*i*t*, that was about midnight I left him there after signing various forms allowing them to anesthetize if enemas fail to relieve him of his load, they would have to do it manually.... 

Walter is still at the vet and will be through tomorrow, he has had 4 enemas, which resulted is volumes of stool so no knocking my boy out. He is getting subcutaneous I.V. fluids and Lactose.

Diagnosis is Walter has megacolon. Constipation is a common problem in cats and in a severe form called "megacolon," the large intestine actually becomes enlarged and filled with hard fecal material.

All treatable with diet and medication

Walter's sudden aggression was caused by severe pain triggered by me picking him up.

What a day

Say a little prayer for my big boy Walter that he recoups from this without issue and return home the dog loving cat he was


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is just awful for all of you. I am really glad the girls are okay and that Walter has a manageable diagnosis at this point. I hope you didn't get too badly scratched and that you don't have any bite wounds. Cats have peptostreptococcus in their mouths and they can cause nasty infections so check yourself over.

I absolutely understand that you are fine with forgiving him. He must have felt just horrible when you picked him up with his belly full of troubles. I hope the rest of your weekend is very uneventful.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Phew - that was quite a read! Delighted to see he's doing well now. Hopefully mom will recover soon, too.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, no bites wounds on the girls or me, I carefully checked. I washed out the cat scratches because they can infect easily. 

I'm hoping that this is it for Walter, that he will recover and be okay.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad everyone is o.k. He must have been very uncomfortable and cranky.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I'm glad everyone is okay! Poor fella, he must have been in a lot of pain! It's good that his woes can be taken care of and managed, but boy you have more than enough on your plate lately and hope all gets better for all of you!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh, poor walter! Glad the girls are ok. I understand his grouchiness!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to pick up the big boy Walt this evening, I am sure I am going to get a big lesson on on true megacolon and the megacolon like symptoms Walter has. If he had true megacolon it would mean his colon was no longer functioned the only option then would be in the best case surgery worse case euthanasia. 

I am trying to do my homework, I believe this means strict diet, meds and the occasional enema. I just want him to feel better.

And of course I was thinking Walter was supposed to be my low maintenance beast yeah well I guess he is a bit broken like the rest of the crew


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness. . .What a scare! Hoping Walter will recover completely. I can tell you from personal experience constipation is miserable!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor Walter Grey. I'm so sorry he's gone through this. It is good to have a clearer diagnosis and I'm sure that will help you keep him comfortable. Good thoughts are coming your way from our family, Twyla.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have spent the day reading up on megacolon so I am hoping that Walter will be lucky that we caught this in time and will be able to do this without surgical intervention.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just got home with my boy, his is currently hiding under the bed but feeling much better. 
Feel like framing this X-ray it cost enough, this is before when Walter was crammed full of poo, vet said it was impressive amount. He was very good for them.








I am home with meds for Walter and instructions to feed him only the high fiber food.


----------

